# plow on a 2000 ford f-250



## mowerconsultant (Feb 24, 2000)

Hey guys,
I am new to the plow forum, been on the commercial forum for a while.
anyways, I bought a new 2000 f-250 super duty ext cab truck with powerstroke.
The dealer I bought it from suggested that I dont install a plow, stating that ford would not warranty any front end problems because of the extra wieght.
he stated that the trucks front end is maxed out do to the diesel engine.
This truck does not have a plow prep package.
is any of this true ?
I was thinking of a 8 1/2 ft western pro plow.
any thoughts or comments ?
thanks
pj


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

He's right,you bought the wrong truck to plow with.No front end payload on the SD.it has the Dana 50 front end.Dana 60 is what should be under that truck,you need to buy an F450 or a Dodge Ram 2500/3500.It doesnt have a plow prep pkg because you cant get one,obviously since it cant handle a plow.If you must put a plow on it,waiveing warranty and insurance(since overloaded vehicles are not covered by your policy)then look at the sno-way poly plow,it is supposed to be lightweight,which will help keep the front end weight as low as possible.Next time ask before you buy a truck,now its a little late.


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

Put your plow on. Install an "add-a-leaf" as needed.

Front end warranty is a moot point on a Ford SD anyway.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

It also depends on the dealer, I know dealers that will warrenty a crew cab diesel plow truck, I see them do warrenty work on supercabs all the time.

Geoff


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

BTW: The Dana 60 is by FAR the best component of a new Dodge front end. The springs are too weak and those worthless travel arms need to be "re-bushed" on a regular basis.

I am extremely thankful for Dodge warranty. (esp. since I'm no longer a shareholder)


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

Wow I cant beleave that a ford can't handle a plow. I see Brand new fords on the lots with plow already installed on them. My friend has PSD 2000 CC SB and put a Boss V on the front. It only squated the front 1" if that. Well my opinion is get a Chevy 2500 HD, these trucks are BAD.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The only trucks that can't handle a plow are as followed:

F 250 SD 4x4 Powesrtroke extended cab
F 250 SD 4x4 Powerstroke Crew Cab

F 350 SD 4x4 Powerstroke extended cab
F 350 SD 4x4 Powerstroke Crew Cab

All F 450 and F 550s can plow

All F 250 and F 350 gas trucks can plow.

Tons of people plow with powerstrokes and extended cabs, it's just some dealers will not warrenty front end problems, while othere will warrenty anything with a blue oval.

Geoff


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lazer _
> *BTW: The Dana 60 is by FAR the best component of a new Dodge front end. The springs are too weak and those worthless travel arms need to be "re-bushed" on a regular basis.*


My suspicions are that your Dodge was a lemon, abused, not properly equipped, or any combination thereof.

The front end of my Dodge barely drops under the weight of my 8 foot fisher with snofoil 3/8 edge and u edge. The front end is, ironically, the only part of my truck which hasnt needed any kind of repair.


----------



## xtremeoutdoorservices (Nov 24, 2000)

I have 2 2000 Ford f-250's and 1 2001 250, they are all diseal's and all of them have boss 8.2 v-plows and they plow the hell out of snow, I've never had a warranty problem with my dealership! the super duty's in my eye's are very tough trucks. I tried a 2000 dodge 2500 last year put a boss 9.2 v-plow on the front of it and it dropped the front end a lot more then more fords do, not to mention the thing blew 2 transmission's with only 10,000 miles. Trucks are all personal preference, no matter what you did'nt buy the wrong truck. make some money let it snow!


----------



## theSnoMan (Dec 10, 2000)

We are currently running 3 new Dodges w/Boss 9'2" "Power-V"'s among others and have had excellant luck with them. We traded off the 97'& 98' Duallys just to have the latest and greatest but I really can't say enough good about them. I've heard several stories from several dealers about installing the same plows on both Chevys and Fords and they were having trouble even holding them up (especially the newer Chevys). Our Dodges drop about an inch and a half with these monsters which I beleive is great. The only downfall is that some Dodges have had tranny problems....oh well it's obvious no one makes a perfect truck these day's.
For the record we used to be dedicated Chevy fans.
P.S. We put a great new picture the local newspaper shot the other night of a couple of our trucks in action....check it out guy's. http://www.priessnowandlawn.com/home.htm


----------



## allabout (Dec 2, 2000)

2 Dodges 95/99 no front end problems drops 1 inch w/plow. 3 warranty rebuilt trans in 95 I think thay fix the trannes in 97. Add a leaf to the ford ask dealer if there is a way to bump up to the plow prep package for your warranty.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I know the SD doesnt drop much wih the weight of a plow,but it is still overloading the front axle.The front end wasnt designed for that much weight,as its a 4700LB axle.Adding a leaf only picksup the front end-the axle is the weak link.If it was up to holding more weight-dont you think Ford would rate it higher and allow the plow per pkg?Of course they would.Its your truck,do what you want with it.But I wouldnt put a V-box in a 1/2 ton and throw an add a leaf in to fix it.Wrong truck,just like the SD is the wrong truck.Fisher/western dealer here says he turns away a lot of SD ownwers,since he is not allowed to install the blade on their trucks,as per his company policy.I admit that i overload my truck every storm,but i overload the rear end,and its not over the axles rating.after i get to my first stop 1 mile away,I get about 1/2 yd off the V-box and im not overloaded anymore.I dont like the idea of overloading the steering axle-its not a good idea,to many things to wear out or break,the rear axle is much stronger to start with and can handle overloading much better.Good luck to all you SD owners with plows and excab diesels.


----------



## mowerconsultant (Feb 24, 2000)

wow !!
I got the answers I was looking for and fast !!I was wondering if I could put a plow on this truck.
I am going to be using it for home use only and my fathers house also.
maybe 1 hours use every snowfall.
Do you think I should not do this still ?
I am going to talk to another ford dealer and see what his thoughts are on this subject, maybe he will not have a problem with it.


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

lawnguy wrote my Dodge(s) (I have 11) are lemon(s) abused, or improperly equipped.

Lemons probably. But I've sold those 2 newer Dodges. I'm not worried about it, the free market WILL weed out poor products. Looks like Kerkorian is working feverishly to right the sinking ship of Chrysler now.

Competition brings good products, not this ISO 9001 crap. With the advent of an even better engine (6.6 DuraMax) than the Cummins 5.9L, I'm glad I'm not in Dodge's shoes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

pj,

I know John warns about being over-weight and a weak front end. That is one of the reason's I like sites like this because of the wealth of knowledge and experiences. I think your decesion should be based on your expected work load and support in your area.

I have a 2000 F250 XLT SD Supercab Powerstroke with a 8 1/2 Western MVP. First I Installed F550 front springs (under warranty I might add) and then talked to my local dealer about what I was doing. I asked about warranty issues and he said not to worry, they would take care of me if there was a problem. My dealer sells alot of SuperDuty work trucks and would rather take care of his customers and have repeat business, than piss them off and loose business. I have bought 3 trucks from him and wouldn't consider going anywhere else.

I didn't buy this truck with plowing in mind. If I had, I probably would have bought at least a 350. I own a masonry business and needed more truck to pull my Bobcat (trailer wieght 9,500lb loaded). Plowing was an afterthought and it's a little late to trade up without loosing my A$$. The area I am in does not receive a tremendous amount of snow. I plan to plow approx. 5-7 times. People will say, "Than why did you buy a V plow?" Well what can I say, I just like toy's 

I know a mumber of people with F250 Supercabs Powerstrokes with plows ranging from 8' blades to 8 1/2' V's and none of them have had any problems with front end's. One of these guy's is in Vermont and has been plowing with his 250 for 2 years with no problems.

I agree with John. If I were buying a new truck to plow with I'd get a 450. But some of us just have to deal with what we have.

Just my $.02

Greg


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Lie I said its your truck to do what ever you want,and i am disgusted with Ford for putting the cheap,weaker axle under it,especially when the SD is already tooled up for the 60,since its std in the F450/550.I would think it would be simpler to just put the same axle in all the SD's than switching.Ford never has been the leader in interchangability.As for the Dodge front ends,I plowed with mine for 2 hys,it never sagged more than an inch,didnt have the plow prep pkg either.Extreme outdoor services,if you just used Neautral instead of park in the Dodges when letting them run,the tranny's would have held up fine,its actually a stronger unit than the Ford 4R100 used in the PSD.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

*mowerconsultant*

If you're only going to be doing a little plowing with it, and are concerned about weight... go with a SnoWay.

I've got a 7.5' Steel SnoWay commercial series on my '96 K1500 extended cab short-bed. It does fine. You may want to consider throwing a few hundred pounds as far back in the bed of the truck as you can to off-set the weight on the front end.

Good luck with your decision!

-Tim


----------



## xtremeoutdoorservices (Nov 24, 2000)

John,
thanks for the information on the dodge trans, I've always been a ford guy and that was my first dodge. maybe I'll try another one some day. I've heard the 2001 they have a new motor and trans, I just was'nt impressed with my 2000 and the re-sell value really sucked! I'm my area its ford country and every one's a-plan, I lease alot of trucks and price is a major factor to me. what do you think about the new 2001 chevy HD'S for plowing with the boss V's


----------



## Johnsplowing (Aug 17, 2001)

*2001 Ford F250 SD*

Hi guys, I found this site through Chucks "snowplowing handbook"
great book and great site !!!! However for a rookie like me somewhat confusing . This coming winter will be my first year plowing Live in Superior ,WI plenty of snow . I purchased a new truck this spring the ford dealership assured me that with this vehicle I could plow all the snow I want (F250 SD ,plowpkg, towpkg ) I will be plowing 2 parking lots each about 20000 sq f and a large church parking lot about 80000sq f this is all I want to start with just to get my feet wet . meaby some residentional who know's . When I read some of your comments I begin to wonder about my truck , it is very confusing because I see some F-150 with plows on the road . I spoke with some dealors of Boss, Western Meyer and Hiniker plows and they all told me that they had no problem installing there plows on my truck ?????
this brings me to the next question What about the Hiniker V-plow has anyone used this plow , any info would be greatly a-ppreciated I can't seem to make my mind up between Boss,western or hiniker all have a localdealer and service ????
thank you in advance i'm sure to be back


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Most people say you should stay away from Hiniker. From the re-search I have done I would stick with Fisher, Western and Boss. They are the most popular in my area.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

Two comments.

Some of the 250 and 350's "can't" plow because of the cab configuration and the heavy diesel engine. With 4-6 adults in the truck and a plow on the front end you would max out the front end. That's why Ford requires the snow plow prep.

If there is one or two people in the cab w/ the plow even a supercab or crewcab may fall within the gawr. 

The other to recommend a Snoway may also not be the best thing. On our 450's we bent meyer blades a few years back because of the weight of the trucks ~9500lbs, and the momentum going into piles and such. Then we started using diamonds that were built alot heavier and that prevented us from damaging blades. Is the lexan enough to stand up to weight and momentum a 250 can have?

Just some thoughts.


----------

